# Recherche d'un serveur smtp avec authentification et encodage md5



## SuperCed (22 Novembre 2002)

Je suis sur un projet de logiciel de mail et je recherche un serveur qui utilise un systeme d'authentification avec encodage md5.

Je n'ai pu tester que l'encodage Base64 pour le moment.

Quelqu'un peut-il me donner l'adresse d'un tel serveur smtp avec un login et un password pour que je puisse faire des tests.


----------



## delta (26 Novembre 2002)

Google t'envoie dans cette direction : 
http://www.google.fr/search?hl=fr&amp;ie=ISO-8859-1&amp;q=smtp++md5+&amp;btnG=Recherche+Google&amp;meta=

Bonne pêche et à +

Merci de nous informer du résultat


----------



## SuperCed (26 Novembre 2002)

Je sais deja chercher sur google.
Merci quand meme, mais ca ne m'aide pas a trouver mon serveur smtp ca...


----------



## delta (26 Novembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par SuperCed:</font><hr />* Je sais deja chercher sur google.
Merci quand meme, mais ca ne m'aide pas a trouver mon serveur smtp ca...  *<hr /></blockquote>

Mais si voyons. Reprenons dans l'ordre :

1) ces forums sont dédiés aux MACS pricipalement.

2) ce forum à internet et au Mac

3) ta question n'est pas une question MAC mais une question relative à un aspect d'un des protocoles INTERNET.

4) la probabilité de trouver ICI la réponse à ta question est faible, très faible, quasi nulle. Ce n'est pas le lieu propice, j'en ai peur.

5) c'est donc en contactant les spécialistes et en surfant sur les forums dédiés à ces pb que tu vas résoudre ton pb. Et çà tu le trouves avec google et ... en notant les noms et adresses des intervenants... tu as de bonnes chances de progresser.

6) enfin puisque tu prépares un soft et t'interroges sur les protocoles SMTP, je te suggère de te rapprocher de XandMail http://www.xandmail.com/ le spécialiste français (comme son nom ne l'indique pas), ou plutôt l'un des leaders mondiaux de ces questions. Leurs ingénieurs sont aussi compétents que sympathiques et ont toujours eu la gentillesse de répondre vite et bien aux quelques questions que je n'arrivai pas à dissoudre dans google.

7) enfin merci de préciser les caractéristiques de ce protocole SMTP que tu testes ... car qu'est ce que ça apporte comme avantage(s) ?


----------



## nekura (28 Novembre 2002)

J'imagine que tu as déjà regardé du côté de sendmail ?

Je ne me suis pas encore penché sur sa version "mac os x", mais il me semble bien que de manière générale il supporte smtp-auth et l'encryption cram-md5. 
Seulement, il me semble que pour celà il doit être compilé avec la bibliothèque Cyrus SASL...


----------

